# Depression worse at certain times of the day?



## AmZ (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it true that depression can be worse at certain times of the day? Specifically in the morning? And if so, then why?


----------



## Yuray (Jun 19, 2011)

These may shed some light

Depression worsens at night..

why is depression worse in the morning? and does it get better ? - Depression


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2011)

> Specifically in the morning?


Some books will say that but  I have more energy in the morning.  Do you eat breakfast and get hydrated?

BTW, another generalization:  http://forum.psychlinks.ca/mental-h...-best-time-for-tough-tasks-11-am-to-2-pm.html


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2011)

Anxiety is often worse when you first wake up, due to the release of cortisol (blood pressure also rises at this time).

With depression, it's probably related more to cognitive/emotional factors than physical factors (e.g., "oh, no, another day here" or "another day I have to go into that job I hate", etc.)


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2011)

> cognitive/emotional factors than physical factors



A dubious distinction  

But to keep the generalizations going:



> *early morning hours (7:00 AM - 9:00 AM) were particularly sad*,
> 
> 
> Happy Days and Happy Times | Psychology Today
> ...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2011)

Daniel said:


> A dubious distinction



Not really. The morning spike in cortisol is a normal part of the sleep-wake cycle, but some people with anxiety disorders will interpret the physical effects of that spike as "anxiety" even without cognitive-emotional factors or before they can kick in.

Other than fatigue, I don't know of a similar link between normal physiological factors and early morning depression.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2011)

> Other than fatigue, I don't know of a similar link between normal physiological factors and early morning depression.


 
I see.  I meant more generally like what one does in the morning with one's body, e.g. getting sunlight, nutrition/hydration, and moving around.


----------



## Into The Light (Jun 19, 2011)

for me it was definitely worse in the mornings and as i slowly (very slowly) got going, by the evening i could feel fairly okay.


----------



## AmZ (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm the same, Into The Light. The mornings seem to be worse. Even if I try to change the cognitive aspects of the mornings and the self talk I am doing, it doesn't seem to change. I find that I am really affected by my dreams and that a lot of the time affects the way I wake up in the morning. 

If I have bad or unpleasant dreams then it really affects me for the first few hours of the day, or more.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 20, 2011)

all blends all same


----------



## suewatters1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I find I am more depress in the Morning and in the evening.  Both for the same reason.  I have to go to work in the morning to a job of 27 years with a good drurg coverage but I hate the harassment and bullying.  Also at night all I can think of is the fact I have to go to work the next day.  The thought that I have to go to work to support myself but because I am disabled in some ways some people make my life a living hell and I have a hard time to face that every day.  Like forcing me to do jobs beyond my capabilities and making me feel unwanted because of my disabilities.  The thought of work consumes me to the point I do self injuries to try stop thinking about it.

Sue


----------



## AmZ (Jun 20, 2011)

I have those days also where it blends together. Most of the time though, I feel alot better by the afternoon and then the evenings become difficult until I go to bed at night.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 20, 2011)

@Sue:  have you had a conversation with your Labour Board?  You can have an investigation done if there is bullying/harrassment.  Your employer, by LAW, is OBLIGATED to make an employee's workplace safe.  If you have gone to HR before and tried to stop this unfair treatment, and it didn't work, you can go to the Labour Board.  If your therapist has notes/information on why you are stressed out and taking medication, you can also use that to your advantage - and you can tell the LB that you are so stressed from all of this poison in your work environment that you are on medication/seeking therapy for it: that's cause for investigation right there if you take charge of your situation.  My former employers tried every trick in the book to make my life a living hell, but the LB stepped in and pointed out what they were doing wrong.  In my case I was on stress leave and then I was looking for another job because my employer didn't bother doing anything to change the conditions that I was working in (which caused the stress) and so they tried to stop paying me.  The Labour Board said I could have fought for three week's pay at that point but I was so sapped after dealing with that company that I was happy just to get my severance pay of two weeks.  They had no right to bully me like that, stopping my pay just because THEY wouldn't lift a finger to help their employer.  Either an employer fixes the workplace atmosphere for you, or lets you look for work elsewhere without punishing you for it.  Also you can check with the Labour Board/Human Rights Commission and see if, because the workplace/your employer caused a lot of your medical condition/mental distress you may be entitled retro-pay if you were charged for any drugs or sessions (that weren't covered by your plan).  Who cares about benefits if the workplace is what is causing you to have to dip into those benefits???

@Amz:  is there any way you can talk to your therapist about what to do about negative thinking/self-talk when you are trying to get ready for bed and for when you are getting up?  Do you tell your therapist what you are feeling at certain times of the day?  8)  It might help... 

It sounds like the two of you need to empower yourselves, and if you aren't sure about how to go about doing it, ask questions and seek support.  Don't just keep trying to push through the pain and confusion and muddlement every day and allow bad things to happen to you when you don't deserve it.


----------



## AmZ (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm trying to pick up on things but have not been successful thus far. My moods are changing more rapidly from one hour to the next, or from a few hours to the next. Like now I am feeling reasonably ok but both this morning and yesterday morning until lunch time I felt totally awful. I don't know why it's happening really. If anything, I have less reason to feel depressed and anxious about in the mornings as I am busy and have things to do. I would have thought that the times where I have nothing to do would be worse. It's very confusing. Everything. I want to leave the hospital but hurt myself 3 times last week and am still getting massive urges to do so again when I am feeling bad in the mornings. Anyway, I'm now on Clonazepam 3 x a day because I've been feeling real bad with the anxiety and an starting on Lithium tomorrow once they've done some blood tests. I hope that the Lithium will help with the mood changes and with the depression in general.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds good that you're on medication to help you, but it's wise to also talk and communicate about how you're feeling...  So hopefully you can relay all the info you just told me to your therapist(s) as well.  I worry (perhaps I don't need to) that you're getting all this medication but are you also doing anything else?  *hugs*


----------



## AmZ (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs Yes, I do speak about what is going on also. I meet with the psychologist, psychiatrist, psychodrama therapist and social worker twice a week each and we talk about how I am feeling and what's been going on. That's why they've decided to give Lithium a try as an add on to the Lexapro. Wish me luck  I've been feeling real bad.


----------

